# The Suns Offseason



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Do you see the Suns doing any trades this offseason? I hope the suns trade Penny Hardaway because he is just going to be setting on teh bench and we don't need him. I hope the suns pick Wilcox, Hilario or Jeffries with the #9. If the Suns pick Stoudemire then you have two very raw players at the 4 position that are need developing with him and ford. I Would pick a player that could contribute now or in 2 years.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Penny could be a good player off the bench is he has a positive attitude.


----------

